# Ear scratching and groaning...



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

Lola has been scratching her ears and groaning (with satisfaction) when doing it.. I have looked and her ears look really clean.. No hairs.. No smell.. 

Any ideas?


----------



## wellerfeller (Jul 12, 2011)

Most dogs do this , you can get them to do it if you hit the right spot!  if it's a new thing you could just ask your vet to check and make sure all is well.


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

Thanks... Just checking! She loves doing it.. And has done it when I take over the scratching for her..


----------



## hurfbird (Jan 21, 2012)

My puppy did this and seemed to enjoy it but then became quite ill and crying when she did it - she had picked up ear mites but they were very far down. A quick trip to the vets put it right, might be worth just getting them checked to ensure nothing is in there


----------



## kat (Jun 23, 2012)

hi ruth bess as been doing the exact same thing lately so i went pet shop yesterday and bought ear drops, you use them once a day for 7 days (it kills ear mights soothes irritation and softens earwax. ive used it once so far and the itching as nearly stoped allready (johnsons eardrops) can be used on pup over 12 weeks, like u i have checked her ears and there really clean so might be just the wax problem? they were only £2.75 x


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

Thanks Kat I will definitely try this!


----------

